# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΥΓΡΑΝΤΗΡΑ-SeccoPiu-OLIMPIA SPLEDID -ΙΤΑΛΙΑΣ

## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Έχω τον ως άνω αφυγραντήρα ο οποίος προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει να δουλέψει και σταματά.

Όποιος γνωρίζει την να κοιτάξω απο το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα ας βοηθήσει.

έγω νομίζω ότι κάτι τρέχει με το ρελέ εκκίνησης.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξεκινάει ο συμπιεστής;

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι: ανοίγω τον διακόπτη ανιχνεύει την υγρασία προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει να δουλέψει (ακόύγεται ο θόρυβος της εκκίνησης-το ρελέ σπινθιρίζει εωτερικά) και σταματά αμέσως  αυτό το κάνει συνέχεια και για να τον σταματήσω πρέπει να τον βγάλω απο την πρίζα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο συμπιεστής έχει πυκνωτή ή όχι;

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Χθές που τον άνοιξα για να δώ μήπως καταλάβω τι έχει πάθει, στο πίσω μέρος είναι μια πλακέτα με το ρελέ πυκνωτές διόδους κλπ, στο κάτω μέρος που συνδέεται ο συμπιεστής  έχει ένα κουτάκι που πάνε τα καλώδια δεν το άνοιξα και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί.
Ο ρελέ πρέπει να σπινθιρίζει κατά την εκκίνισή;
Για να καταλάβεις το μηχάνημα δείχνει ότι ξεκινά ακούγεται ο θόρυβος του μοτέρ αλλά αμέσως σταματά και αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Πυκνωτή έχει;

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Λοιπόν τώρα τον έχω ανοίξει πάλι και δίπλα στον συμπιεστή έχει ένα μικρό πηνίο και ένα μικρό στρογγυλό χωρίς χαρακτηριστικά μοιάζει με στάτερ;;;;΄μάλον ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι.μπορώ να το ελέγξω;;;;

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι δεν έχει. Αυτά που βλέπεις είναι το ρελέ εκκίνησης και το θερμικό. Ο πυκνωτής, αν υπάρχει, δεν είναι ποτέ κάτω από το καπάκι των συνδέσεων του συμπιεστή γιατί δεν χωράει. Μάλλον είσαι άτυχος, πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή ο συμπιεστής.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

παραθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες για να μου πείς τι βλέπεις:
1) είναι η πλακέτα και 2) το πηνίο με το άλλοΦωτογρ. 0089.jpgΦωτογρ. 0090.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι. Στη δεύτερη φωτο είναι αριστερά το θερμικό και δεξιά το ρελέ εκκινήσεως. Για να δούμε. Για μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τα 3 άκρα του συμπιεστή ανά ζεύγη (1-2, 1-3, 2-3) να δούμε τι αντίσταση δίνουν.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Έκανα την μέτρηση χθές ενω ήταν στο ρεύμα και πιθανόν έκαψα το πολύμετρο.

----------


## FILMAN

Με τρομάζεις. Ποτέ δεν μετράμε την αντίσταση κάποιου μοτέρ (και όχι μόνο) με ωμόμετρο ενώ αυτό τροφοδοτείται...

----------


## konman

Μπορης να αλλαξεις το ρελε,
αν και τοτε δεν δουλευει το καλυτερο που μπορης
να κανεις ειναι να ενημερωσεις καποιον ψυκτικο.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Φίλιππε έκανα τις μετρήσεις στο συμπιεστή  και έχουμε 1-2=48,7Ω 1-3=10,7Ω 2-3= 38,7Ω
Μάνο ποιόν ρελέ να αλλάξω αυτόν στην πλακέτα η στον συμπιεστή;

----------


## konman

> Φίλιππε έκανα τις μετρήσεις στο συμπιεστή  και έχουμε 1-2=48,7Ω 1-3=10,7Ω 2-3= 38,7Ω
> Μάνο ποιόν ρελέ να αλλάξω αυτόν στην πλακέτα η στον συμπιεστή;


Στον συμπιεστη (στην εικονα 2).
Τα πηνια του συμπιεστη μπορη να ειναι καλα
αλλα να εχει μηχανικο προβλημα ο συμπιεστη.

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει φαίνεται ο συμπιεστής (από ηλεκτρική άποψη). Για άλλαξε το ρελέ του συμπιεστή, ή άνοιξέ το και δες σε τί κατάσταση είναι οι επαφές, μήπως θέλουν περιποίηση. Η επαναφορά των επαφών είναι με ελατήριο ή με το βάρος τους;

----------


## orck

Παρακαλω κανε τον ελεγχο στο ρελε οταν η συσκευη ειναι εκτος ρευματος.  :Smile:

----------

FILMAN (17-01-12)

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Ο ρελέ του συμπιεστή τον έχω μετρήσει και δείχνει εντάξει,άλλος τρόπος ελέγχου υπάρχει;;
Από που ανοίγει;;
Ενδέχεται να έχει κολήσει ο συμπιεστής;;;;και γι αυτό αδυνατή να πάρει μπροστά;;;;

----------


## konman

> Ο ρελέ του συμπιεστή τον έχω μετρήσει και δείχνει εντάξει,άλλος τρόπος ελέγχου υπάρχει;;
> Από που ανοίγει;;
> Ενδέχεται να έχει κολήσει ο συμπιεστής;;;;και γι αυτό αδυνατή να πάρει μπροστά;;;;


Το ρελε δεν ανοιγει μονο το αλλαζουμε.

Αν αλλαξεις το ρελε και δεν ξεκιναει ο συμπιεστης τοτε και μονο εισαι
σιγουρος οτι ειναι ο συμπιεστης χαλασμενος.

----------


## FILMAN

Μιλάμε για το ρελέ εκκινήσεως που είναι κάτω από το καπάκι συνδέσεων του συμπιεστή και όχι για το ρελέ τροφοδοσίας του συμπιεστή που είναι επάνω στην πλακέτα. Το ρελέ αυτό περιλαμβάνει ένα πηνίο ρεύματος (ηλεκτρομαγνήτη) που είναι σε σειρά με την κύρια περιέλιξη του κινητήρα, και μια επαφή που συνδέει την βοηθητική περιέλιξη στην τροφοδοσία. Έχει δηλαδή 3 άκρα. Όταν τροφοδοτήσουμε τον κινητήρα περνάει ρεύμα μόνο από την κύρια περιέλιξη. Έτσι ο κινητήρας δεν εκκινεί, οπότε με ακίνητο άξονα η κύρια περιέλιξη (οπότε και το πηνίο του ρελέ) διαρρέεται από μεγάλο ρεύμα. Έτσι το ρελέ οπλίζει και τροφοδοτεί τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη. Τώρα ο κινητήρας εκκινεί οπότε το ρεύμα πέφτει και το ρελέ αποσυνδέει τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη. Ο κινητήρας συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί με μόνο την κύρια περιέλιξη υπό τάση. Από αυτό καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι αν το ρελέ αυτό έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ίσως δεν τροφοδοτείται ποτέ η βοηθητική περιέλιξη οπότε ο κινητήρας δεν ξεκινάει. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και μια δοκιμή χωρίς το ρελέ εκκινήσεως, να συνδέσουμε μόνιμα τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη και να δώσουμε τροφοδοσία. Αν ο κινητήρας ξεκινήσει, το πρόβλημα είναι σίγουρα στο ρελέ εκκινήσεως.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι στο θέμα λίγο καθυστερημένα, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ότι ο ρελέ της πλακέτας για κάποιο  λόγο δεν οπλίζει και αυτό το διαπίστωσα όταν δεν έχει το μοτέρ το ρελέ πάνω και το θερμικό συνεχίζει να το κάνει, βγάζω το καπάκι του ρελέ της πλακέτας βραχηκυκλώνω της επαφές και το μοτέρ δουλεύει μια χαρά.Αρα το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται ή στην πλακέτα ή στο πληκτρολόγιο που τον ανοίγεις και ρυθμίζεις την υγρασία-έβαλα καινούργιο ρελέ στην πλακέτα-και συνεχίζει να το κάνει.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε και ήταν στους δύο  πυκνωτές της πλακέτας.Αντικαταστάθηκαν και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόϊ.

----------


## skaranik

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ και καλώς σας βρίσκω μιας και είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ. Γράφω κατευθείαν στο θέμα που με ενδιαφέρει. Έχω αυτόν τον αφυγραντήρα τον οποίο χτύπησε μια υπέρταση απο κεραυνο πιθανοτατα, και έκαψε τον Μ/Σ στην εισοδο των 220. Η γεφυρα μετα φαινεται ΟΚ. Ξερει καποιος φιλος απο εδω αν μπορω να βρω στο εμποριο έναν τετοιο Μ/Σ (σαν της φωτογραφιας παρακάτω) μιας και η εταιρία ζηταει 90 € την πλακετα  :Sad: 
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

http://www.tme.eu/en/details/tez1.5_...tez15d230105v/
Κάνει την ίδια δουλειά αλλά έχει τα πόδια σε διαφορετικές θέσεις...

----------

skaranik (19-02-16)

----------


## skaranik

Ευχαριστω πολύ για τη βοήθεια FILMAN.  :Smile:

----------

